# Vast Fortunes Via Category - a missing link?



## madroona (Apr 26, 2021)

This is a question I have been pondering, and likely has been covered here, but a few searches yielded little as yet.  The topic idea is simple: We have many examples of supposedly vast fortunes being made in many manners of ways. Think banking, railroads, oil, gas, mining, publications, prohibitions etc etc. 

Give the stunning amount of incredible buildings supposedly created around the world between 1700-1850, one would think there would be numerous records of the quarries, companies, shipping routes and magnates who controlled them all. Do we find any such examples? Forgive me if I have just missed this area of research, but I recount none to date.

We have discussed the difficulty in getting stones etc to Salt Lake City and San Francisco to accommodate the timeline, but seriously, the stones of this quality that we see everywhere cannot all have been dug up, cut and dressed in-situ or thereabouts.

Not sure if this is of interest to all, but it has me muttering to myself: where are the stone barons?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2019-10-20 18:03:23Reaction Score: 1


It seems as though the freemasons often try to pretend that they are actual masons. Suggesting that the issue of stonework might be hidden behind mystery. 
I think it's more to do with the truth you are outlining. The stones were already cut dressed and in place. They just needed to dig em out and clean them up.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-20 18:12:45Reaction Score: 1


Hah. 
Now I know why this popped up during my searches for machinery that was in use at the St Louis Expo. I've spent hours and hours in the site. Truly astonishing the amount of quarrying machinery and expertise is or was in play. Quarries and Beyond Home


----------



## madroona (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: madroonaDate: 2019-10-20 21:05:25Reaction Score: 1


I get that most of us are hip to the pre-existing state of buildings.  My point is that if the state of history is being engineered this would seem to be one very very obvious point that would have been raised at the round tables required to formulate the plans.


----------

